# Giant Pennsylvania 707 lbs. Black Bear, Illegal Baiting Resident Guilty, April 2010



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 5, 2010)

In case you have not see this in Dec. 2009 or the recent update . . .

Wow, they grow 'em huge up North.  Saw this update on Mike Hanback's blog & on a news web site:  


http://www.mikehanback.com/blog/index.cfm/2010/4/30/Big-Illegal-Kill-707Pound-Pennsylvania-Bear

Big Illegal Kill: 707-Pound Pennsylvania Bear

April 30, 2010 

Posted By : Mike Hanback

From a press release:

HARRISBURG – Charles W. Olsen Jr., 39, of Wilkes-Barre, Luzerne County, was found guilty today of illegally killing a 707-pound bear over bait (sweet pastries) during the 2009 hunting seasons, and ordered to pay fines and restitution of $6,800, plus court costs…

Olsen also stands to lose his hunting and trapping privileges for at least three years.

“What is most unfortunate is that law-abiding bear hunters in the area were robbed of the opportunity to legally harvest truly a trophy bear by fair chase means,” said Northeast Region Law Enforcement Supervisor Dan Figured.

At least justice was served.

What struck me was the enormity of the critter—707 pounds! All the black bears I've seen (and the few I've shot) were half that. The pic doesn't do the bear's size justice, but look at the foot pads—huge, like a grizzly’s.

I don’t have anything against baiting bears where it's legal, like up in Canada. But a shame such a magnificent animal fell to a law-breaker.


AND 

http://www.startribune.com/nation/92450254.html?elr=KArksLckD8EQDUoaEyqyP4O:DW3ckUiD3aPc:_Yyc:aUUsZ

Pa. hunter found guilty of using pastries to bait 707-pound bear, biggest killed in '09 season

Associated Press

April 29, 2010 

 HARRISBURG, Pa. - A Pennsylvania hunter has been found guilty of using pastries to illegally bait the largest bear killed in the state during the 2009 season.

The Pennsylvania Game Commission says the 39-year-old Wilkes-Barre (WILKS'-behr-ee) resident was found guilty Thursday and was ordered to pay $6,800 in fines and restitution, plus court costs.

Game Commission officials say the hunter admitted using bait to help him attract and kill the 707-pound bear. They say he first raised suspicions when he was spotted a week before the hunting season driving a truck loaded with pastries through a heavily hunted area.

The man also faces the loss of hunting privileges for three years.


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 5, 2010)

DANG...   What a drag that would be out around 296...  WOO HOO!!!

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (May 16, 2010)

PA has some awesome bears...They used to trap nuisance bears and drop them off at the state game lands which is between Stevens Point and Sherman PA,....right on the NY border.  Then, the bears would wander up over the mountain and in the valley below was nothing but corn fields...my relatives corn fields.  Out of all the bears shot on family land, i would say 25% have ear tags from PA tagged as nuisance bears...Some are HUGE!!!


----------



## Tennessee Buck (May 16, 2010)

That bear might be 500 lbs.. I bet they killed 450 lb bucks using the same scales... great joke LOL


----------



## Resica (Jun 8, 2010)

3 bears were killed in the Poconos a few years back, all of them were over 800lbs.


----------

